# Learning about soap making



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm learning how to make soap and I have a few questions that I can't seem to find answers to. 

1. I found some drain cleaner (Insta-Flo) at a hardware store and asked for the MSDS. The MSDS says that it is 99% Sodium Hydroxide. It doesn't list what the other 1% is. Is this okay to use?

2. Is it possible to use apple cider vinegar powder to neutralize the lye instead of citric acid or borax?

3. I want to make both liquid soap and CP soap. Is one easier than the other to start out with? 

4. The lard my grocery store carries has citric acid in it. Does that make it not usable for soap? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

April since nobody has replied, I will try to answer some of your questions. 


1. I would not use anything that was not 100% sodium hydroxide since you have no way of knowing what the other 1% is.
Amazon.com has 2 lbs of high grade sodium hydroxide for $4.99

http://www.amazon.com/Grade-Sodium-Hydroxide-Micro-Beads/dp/B001EDBEZM

2. If you are new at soap making, stick to the recipes.

3. It is possible to make liquid soap, but you will need potasium hydroxide instead of sodium hydroxide.

http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/liquidsoap/ss/basicliquidsoap.htm

4. I have used the lard from the grocery store for soap making, with no problem.


----------



## steffm (Oct 18, 2010)

Where in North Dakota are you? I live in Lincoln, North Dakota . 100% lye is what you need. I have ordered mine from Boyer Corporation. Essential Depot has food grade lye that comes in 2 lb containers. If you are talking about when you get lye on you and countertops, I just use regular old white vinegar to get it off and to dump in my soap pots. I have only done CP soap, no clue about liquid soap. Any time I have made soap with lard from the store, it doesn't end well. It is probably just me having a hard time with it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Borax is used to adjust the pH in liquid soaps

If you get lye or lye solution on you (or else where), use plain old water (and Lots of it!)

Vinegar will produce an exothermic chemical reaction (i.e. it produces more heat).

Water will dilute the lye as well as wash it away.

I've used home rendered lard, store-bought lard and lard from Columbus Foods. They all work very well.


----------

